# air station wireless g



## marshy2312 (Dec 22, 2008)

hi there guys need some help to locate the drivers for my wireless pen its a airstation model wli-u2-kg54l have tried a few drivers but none seem to work thanks in advance


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads/

Choose a buffalo model number > Scroll down to wireless > 4th item up from bottom of the list of that section > WLI-U2-KG54-AI


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This link may also help:
http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/wireless/wireless-g/wireless-g-keychain-usb-20-adapter/

Thanks,
Bill


----------

